# who will the knicks select in the draft



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

if they lose the lebron lottery, who do you think the best player for the knicks would be: carmelo anthony, chris duhon, anderson varajeo, tj ford, etc....

also this suggestion may be unpopular, but maybe you trade the pick for a young star with potential, because the chances are not to high that they could get lebron and they might end up having a pick in the 7-10 range. this could come back to bite them if the team they trade the pick to wins the lottery...


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Where are we assuming they pick in the draft?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Where are we assuming they pick in the draft?


Ok, I'm not the one who made the thread, but I assume something like 3-6.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

lets say they could have as high as 2 and as low as 7 or something in that range, which player do you guys like the best, also if they traded the pick, who would you want in return, just some scenario's i am throwing out there?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

My choices would be either Carmelo Anthony or Anderson Varejao. Anthony is a flat out ball player. He is a 6'8" SF, which is better than being a 6'5" SF. He'll eventually be a star in the league. I'm not sure if the Knicks should take another gamble on a big man out of the country. But from Andersons profile, he sounds like an athlete. He would have a chance to develop behind McDyess and Thomas. If Anthony is still on the board I would have to take him.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

a PG OR A CENTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

We drafted two PGs last draft, what center do you have in mind? There is the kid from Poland or Russia, but there is no sure center to draft. So what do you do Fordy?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Darko Milicic or however you spell it. He will be a star. Or if Kendrick Perkins goes for the draft nab him. Or maybe Eduardo Hernandez.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i think we can all agree that the knicks need massive infusions of talent at practically all positions. i want to see how frank williams and that kid they drafted from europe (milos vujacic, something like that) n hopefully onje them pans out at pg and we ddon't necesarily need to worry about it. but they need to take the best player available because they need so much help


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I would love to see Milicic in next year's draft, but he is not eligible. I heard that he has filed to get into the draft though. He sounds like a sure thing.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

We will also have probably an early second round pick, as well as Denver's second round pick, which will be about 30-33rd pick. The draft is loaded with big bodies that have potential. Maybe we can grab someone then that could develop into an eventual starter.


----------



## AA (Oct 5, 2002)

Come on if the Knicks aren't totally retarded they will make sure they finish lets say bottom 4 of the NBA, then Layden calls Stern.
The conversation will be something like
SL: Please, please let me get Lebron
DS:uhm why? you already have one of the largest payrolls
SL: Dammit those guys suck anyway. Remember New York is a really big market!
DS thinks: $$$ 
DS: I will see what i can do  

The Knicks will get Lebron, its just too good for the NBA to not make it happen


----------

